# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 11/2015 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7. Oktober 2015 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 11/2015 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 11/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 11/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Jubiläumsausgabe 11/2015: Großes Special, Bonusinhalte & Gewinnspiel, 12 Grafikkarten im Win10-Benchparcours, neue Core-i5-CPUs, R9 Nano, Z170-Boards, DVD-Vollversion: Assassin's Creed 2*

					PCGH 11/2015 - Die Jubiläumsausgabe mit großem Special, Bonusinhalten und Gewinnspiel, den besten Tipps für verbreitete PC-Komponenten, 12 Top-Grafikkarten im neuen Windows-10-Benchparcours, Test: R9 Nano, 3 Core-i5-CPUs, günstige Z170-Boards, mech. Tastaturen; Individuelles Windows 10. Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed 2!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Jubiläumsausgabe 11/2015: Großes Special, Bonusinhalte & Gewinnspiel, 12 Grafikkarten im Win10-Benchparcours, neue Core-i5-CPUs, R9 Nano, Z170-Boards, DVD-Vollversion: Assassin's Creed 2*


----------



## XeT (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Jubiläumsausgabe 11/2015: Großes Special, Bonusinhalte & Gewinnspiel, 12 Grafikkarten im Win10-Benchparcours, neue Core-i5-CPUs, R9 Nano, Z170-Boards, DVD-Vollversion: Assassin's Creed 2*

Also ich finde gut das sie schon heute drin war. Mit AC2 kann ich mir auch mal die spielreihe ansehen uns gucken ob das überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Also erster Blick top


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Jubiläumsausgabe 11/2015: Großes Special, Bonusinhalte & Gewinnspiel, 12 Grafikkarten im Win10-Benchparcours, neue Core-i5-CPUs, R9 Nano, Z170-Boards, DVD-Vollversion: Assassin's Creed 2*

Da hat sich die um einen Tag reduzierte Abgabe offenbar zeitlich gelohnt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Framinator (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Jubiläumsausgabe 11/2015: Großes Special, Bonusinhalte & Gewinnspiel, 12 Grafikkarten im Win10-Benchparcours, neue Core-i5-CPUs, R9 Nano, Z170-Boards, DVD-Vollversion: Assassin's Creed 2*

Schön. Wird gekauft. Auf jedenfall Themen die mir gefallen. Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde erstmal super, dass die Ausgabe, wie fast immer, "ein Tag früher" da war .
Das erste (leider grobe) Überfliegen der Ausgabe zeigt, dass ihr wieder interessante Artikel habt. Besonders interessant ist auch der Artikel über Lastwechsel bei NTs.
Eine Frage habe ich allerdings. Wann kann man die 10 Jahresarchive lesen? Werden sie mit der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung des Heftes Verfügbar?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2015)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> Ich finde erstmal super, dass die Ausgabe, wie fast immer, "ein Tag früher" da war .
> Das erste (leider grobe) Überfliegen der Ausgabe zeigt, dass ihr wieder interessante Artikel habt. Besonders interessant ist auch der Artikel über Lastwechsel bei NTs.
> Eine Frage habe ich allerdings. Wann kann man die 10 Jahresarchive lesen? Werden sie mit der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung des Heftes Verfügbar?



Die gehen am Montag live. Mehr Infos dann dort.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Oktober 2015)

Danke Thilo, das beantwortet auch meine Frage.

Mir gefällt der Rückblickartikel sehr gut. Erinnert mich an alte Zeiten. Just im Jahr 2000 bin ich von meinem seligen Amiga auf einen gebrauchten PC gewechselt. 
Hauptmotivator waren auch hier die Games. Für den Amiga ist zu der Zeit schon kaum mehr was neues erschienen. Und viele Amiga-Spiele sind ja auch zeitgleich auf den PC erschienen. 

Meinen ersten Kontakt mit PC-Gaming hatte ich allerdings schon zu Zeiten des 8086 mit dem Spiel Kings Quest. Damals habe ich meine Ausbildung gemacht und wir haben uns die Freistunden mit Kings Quest um die Ohren geschlagen.
Mit 4 Mann an einem Computer auf der Suche nach Anweisungen die der Parser auch fressen wollte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt ab Montag dann auch eine Übersicht über alle Aktionen mit Verweisen zu den jeweiligen Einzelaktionen. Sind ja nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Bensen (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht, dass das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming nicht getestet wurde. Das hätte viel besser in den Preisrahmen gepasst, als das Asus Maximus VIII Ranger. Ich hatte mich sehr auf diesen Test gefreut und halte ihn nun auf den ersten Blick nicht mehr für besonders lesenswert. (Ich habe ihn noch nicht gelesen.) Ist mit einem Test des Asus Z170 Pro Gaming in nächster Zeit zu rechnen?


----------



## RedBrain (3. Oktober 2015)

Ihr hättet das Spiel Assassins Creed II nicht auf DVD pressen sollen... Begründung: Kein Steam und nur Ubisoft Uplay.

Ein klarer Minuspunkt für euch! 

Ich hättes diese Spiel sofort gezockt wenn es nur für Steam gäbe.


----------



## country (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe gelesen das ihr euer GPU Testparcour umbaut? Gibt es dann getrennte Tabellen für 2K und 4K? Das würde ich sehr begrüßen. Eine TitanX in 2K läuft schnell ins CPU limit und wird dadurch etwas benachteiligt. Eine 950 macht in einem 4K Bench eigentlich wenig Sinn -Speicher- und ist daher auch wenig vergleichbar.

Macht weiter so wie bisher und alles gut zum 15. Bday.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2015)

Ahoi,

zunächst sei dir versichert, dass unsere GPU-Benchmarks weitestgehend/bestmöglich GPU-limitiert sind, sich die Titan X (und kommende High-End-GPUs) also bestmöglich in Szene setzen kann - genau dafür nutzen wir nun einen hochgetakteten, IPC-starken Skylake-Prozessor.  Im Artikel findest du aber tatsächlich nicht nur den vorläufigen Gesamtindex, sondern auch alle Einzelindizes für die Einzelauflösungen. Wir überlegen, den Index künftig immer "vierstellig" anzugeben: 1080p, 1440p, 2160p und Gesamt (gewichtet). Feedback dazu ist - nach Lektüre der ausführlichen Abhandlung im Heft - ausdrücklich erwünscht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## hundElungE (6. Oktober 2015)

RedBrain schrieb:


> ..... wenn es nur für Steam gäbe.



Moin,

man kann Uplay Titel seit dem letzten Update sehr komfortabel über Steam starten. 
Einmal verknüpft, startet man nur noch bei Steam - keine extra Uplay Anmeldung mehr.


----------



## Creech (6. Oktober 2015)

Bensen schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht, dass das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming nicht getestet wurde. Das hätte viel besser in den Preisrahmen gepasst, als das Asus Maximus VIII Ranger. Ich hatte mich sehr auf diesen Test gefreut und halte ihn nun auf den ersten Blick nicht mehr für besonders lesenswert. (Ich habe ihn noch nicht gelesen.) Ist mit einem Test des Asus Z170 Pro Gaming in nächster Zeit zu rechnen?



Oha, ich wollte noch auf diese PCGH Ausgabe warten um mich für eine CPU (6500 oder 6600), einen Chipsatz (Z170 oder H170) und ein Board (bisherige Favoriten Asus Z170 Pro Gaming und Asus H170 Pro Gaming) zu entscheiden. Der i5 6600 wurde ja anscheinend nicht getestet, die Marktübersicht scheint nur Z170 Boards zu behandeln und das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming kommt darin auch nicht vor?! In jeder von mir gekauften Ausgabe habe ich ein paar Artikel gefunden, die ich gerne gelesen habe ohne ein spezielles Interesse an dem Thema zu besitzen, so wird die Ausgabe morgen sicher auch wieder kein Fehlkauf für mich, aber da ich dieses Mal ganz spezielle Themen suche bin ich doch ein wenig enttäuscht.
Naja, erst lesen, dann meckern


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Oktober 2015)

Als die Tests dieser Ausgabe vorbereitet wurden, waren H170-Mainboards noch nicht verfügbar und nur zu Preisen vorbestellbar, die auf dem Niveau von Z170-Modellen lagen. An Stelle des Z170 Pro Gaming haben wir das nächst höhere Modell im Asus Portfolio (Maximus VIII Ranger) getestet, dessen Vorgänger eines der beliebtesten und meist empfohlen Z97-Mainboards von Asus war. CPU seitig wird Skylake in der aktuellen Ausgabe in Form des 6600K und des 6500 abgedeckt.
Das wir nicht jedes am Markt verfügbare Mainboard und jede einzelne CPU unmittelbar nach Erscheinen testen können bitte ich zu entschuldigen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2015)

Creech schrieb:


> Oha, ich wollte noch auf diese PCGH Ausgabe warten um mich für eine CPU (6500 oder 6600), einen Chipsatz (Z170 oder H170) und ein Board (bisherige Favoriten Asus Z170 Pro Gaming und Asus H170 Pro Gaming) zu entscheiden. Der i5 6600 wurde ja anscheinend nicht getestet, […]
> Naja, erst lesen, dann meckern



Es gibt einen guten Grund, warum wir den i5-6600 nicht getestet haben. Steht auch im Heft, ich hoffe, die Begründung leuchtet ein bzw. stellt dich zufrieden.


----------



## Creech (7. Oktober 2015)

Mir ist klar, dass es für alle Entscheidungen einen Grund gibt. Welche Boards kommen in den Test, welche CPUs werden wann wie genau betrachtet... Und dass es nicht schwer wird anhand des Tests von 6500 und 6600K auf die Leistung des 6600 zu schließen ist mir auch klar. Eigentlich möchte ich nur sagen, dass Eure Auswahl für mein spezielles Kaufinteresse dieses Mal (!) unglücklich war. Aber ganz genau werde ich es eh erst wissen, wenn ich heute Abend mit dem Heft auf der Couch liege.
Und wie gesagt, ein Fehlkauf war Euer Heft für mich bislang nie


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2015)

Im Einkaufsführer für Gehäuse ist euch ein Fehler unerlaufen. Die Temperaturangaben für die *CPU/GPU* beim Fractal Design Define S sind falsch.

Ausgabe 10/2015 Marktübersicht Midi-Gehäuse: 81/89°C
Ausgabe 11/2015 Einkaufsführer Gehäuse: 87/91°C


----------



## Zocker85 (7. Oktober 2015)

was ich schon länger vermisse und noch gar nicht gefragt habe, warum wurde das pcgameshardware tool eingestellt, wo man nach diversen getesteten Artikel filtern konnte? So hat man schnelle Übersicht gehabt und muss nicht nach alten Ausgaben suchen


----------



## NICERDICER (7. Oktober 2015)

Auf der Seite 50 ist ein kleiner Fehler zu erkennen. Dort steht in der dritten Zeile des ersten Textes "dsich"  Was wohl "das sich" heißen sollte 

LG NicerDicer


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Oktober 2015)

Wahnsinn....Da war das aktuelle Heft doch wieder erst Heute im Briefkasten...


Hätte das gestern beireits beim Kiosk kaufen können...ist wirklich traurig, dass man das nicht in den Griff bekommt....Naja....ABO ist gekündigt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Oktober 2015)

Zocker85 schrieb:


> was ich schon länger vermisse und noch gar nicht gefragt habe, warum wurde das pcgameshardware tool eingestellt, wo man nach diversen getesteten Artikel filtern konnte? So hat man schnelle Übersicht gehabt und muss nicht nach alten Ausgaben suchen



In unseren regelmäßigen Umfragen im Forum hat es zuletzt leider nur ziemlich unterdurchschnittlich abgeschnitten - und der Pflegeaufwand war in keinem guten Verhältnis zum (gequickpollten) Resultat.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Oktober 2015)

Mein Heft ist auch immer noch nicht angekommen


----------



## country (11. Oktober 2015)

Ihr habt Tastaturen zwischen 140 und 200€ im Test. Gibt es keine für Spiele brauchbaren Mechanischen Tastaturen die günstiger sind?


----------



## Rizoma (11. Oktober 2015)

Heft DVD kaputt (da keine Kratzer oder Verschmutzungen vorhanden sind sehr wahrscheinlich ein Pressfehler) kann leider kein AC II Spielen und die Daten online mit ner 1k Leitung runter zu laden ist ne Qual




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich verschiebe meinen Post mal hier rein, war falsch platziert 


--->

Da ich letztens World of Warships angefangen habe, lies ich interessiert den kleinen Benchmark im Heft.
Dort schafft eine R9 380 Nitro unter 4K über 40FPS.

Meine 780Ti mit 1.1GHz hingegen bricht unter 4K zusammen und packt nur um die 35FPS.
In 1440p sind sie gerade einmal knapp gleichauf, 380 bei 74, 780Ti bei 71FPS.

So, da frage ich mich doch, spielen wir das gleiche Spiel? 
Denn da kann was nicht stimmen.
Oder habt ihr im Grafikmenü lediglich das Preset "Sehr Hoch" genommen,  was aber in Wirklichkeit nicht die höchsten Details sind? Zumindest die  Laubqualität lässt sich noch weiter erhöhen und ich weiß nicht inwiefern  sich diese auf die FPS auswirken.
Trotzallem sollte die 780Ti wesentlich mehr FPS packen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. Oktober 2015)

@Ion: Ich habe mit manuell hoch gesetzten Details (also tatsächlich maximal) gemessen, das passt also schon. Zwecks Reproduzierbarkeit ist der GPU-Benchmark eher kein Worst Case, aber durchaus anspruchsvoll. Dass deine GTX 780 Ti daher hinter die R9 380 zurückfällt, ist schon seltsam... Da hakt's eventuell noch am Treiber, obwohl das schon heftig wäre. Ich schau mir das bei Gelegenheit gern nochmal an, ich habe ansonsten nur mit der G´TX 980 Ti gemessen.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das bei Gelegenheit gern nochmal an, ich habe ansonsten nur mit der G´TX 980 Ti gemessen.



Das wäre schon interessant. 
Eine 980Ti sollte *deutlich* schneller sein.
Mit welchen Schiffen habt ihr die Benchmarks denn gemacht?
Zur Vergleichbarkeit könnten wir beide ein kurzes Zufallsgefecht in 4K und max. Details machen und Fraps nebenbei die FPS aufzeichnen lassen.

Trotzdem sind es womöglich unterschiedliche Maps und die Länge der Runde ist manchmal auch eher vom Glück als vom Können abhängig - insgesamt also schwierig zu vergleichen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2015)

Bensen schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht, dass das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming nicht getestet wurde. Das hätte viel besser in den Preisrahmen gepasst, als das Asus Maximus VIII Ranger. Ich hatte mich sehr auf diesen Test gefreut und halte ihn nun auf den ersten Blick nicht mehr für besonders lesenswert. (Ich habe ihn noch nicht gelesen.) Ist mit einem Test des Asus Z170 Pro Gaming in nächster Zeit zu rechnen?



Die Unterschiede sind jetzt nicht so riesengroß.
Wie das Ranger hätte auch das Pro Gaming entsprechend gut abgeschnitten. 
Wenn du das Pro Gaming kaufen willst, kannst du es ohne Sorge nehmen. Ich hab das schon ein paar mal verbaut. Ein gutes Board.


----------



## Bensen (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke! Ich habe mir mittlerweile das Ranger geholt, weil mich das Gesamtpaket mehr überzeugt. Das ist für mich aufgrund vieler kleiner Details das rundere Board.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (13. Oktober 2015)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Heft DVD kaputt (da keine Kratzer oder Verschmutzungen vorhanden sind sehr wahrscheinlich ein Pressfehler) kann leider kein AC II Spielen und die Daten online mit ner 1k Leitung runter zu laden ist ne Qual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ich probiere das mal mit einer unserer DVDs hier aus.

Grüße


----------



## Rizoma (14. Oktober 2015)

PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Hi, ich probiere das mal mit einer unserer DVDs hier aus.
> 
> Grüße



danke


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (16. Oktober 2015)

Rizoma schrieb:


> danke



Hallo,

ich habe nun endlich Zeit gefunden, das auszuprobieren. Die DVD, die ich verwendet habe, funktionierte problemlos. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du mir mittels PN deine Adresse schickst, dann lasse ich dir ein Austauschexemplar zukommen. Sorry für die Umstände!


----------



## marvinj (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
jetzt gibbet auch mal Sempf dazu von mir:

Die Übersicht der Hardware von vor 15 Jahren im Vergleich zu heute ist nett, aber nicht umhauend. Das Gewinnspiel ist der Hammer, doch entweder such ich falsch, oder bin einfach chronisch blind, denn ich bekomm die Lösung nicht raus  Doch gefunden^^ . Der Test der Moba-Klasse zusammen mit Downsampling fand ich interessant zu lesen und ähm die Tipps und Tricks kannte ich alle schon, die waren eher gäähn. Dafür fand ich den Tipp für das SSD Tool super. Die Übersicht von Win 7 zu 10 im Spielevergleich habe ich auch genaustens studiert, und ifnd sie gut, der Test zur Nano war sehr interessant und informativ. Die neuen Benchmarks und die ganzen Tabellen haben mir gut gefallen, da gibts nen Daumen für . Mhh was gabs noch so? *Zeitschrift rauskram* achja:
Die i5-Vergleiche waren auch super, aber bevor es nicht mal nen i7 ohne diese lästige und unnötige Grafik gibt, kauf ich keinen Intel. Sogar die Xeons haben dieses Teil drinne. Widerlich.
Zurück zum Thema. Sehr sehr schön fand ich die Erklärung des CPU-Aufbaus. Ich habe den Artikel zwar drei Mal lesen müssen, aber er ist gut zusammengefasst worden. Ebenfalls war des Test der Skylake Mainboards überfällig und ich hatte mich schon drauf gefreut -> ergo wurde ich nicht enttäuscht. Grade auch das wichtige Thema Lane-Sharing wurde gut aufgefasst. Das Thema der mechanischen Tastaturen habe ich leider nichtmal angeguckt, weil ich auf absehbare Zeit bei Gummidom bleiben werde. Ich find es einfach angenehmer .
Das lesen der Redakteuersübersicht war öfters mit einem Grinsen verbunden und es ist interessant, was aus den Ex-Redakteuren geworden ist. Hier möchte ich nochmal den Kommentar von Herrn Staudacher aufgreifen, denn ich finde auch, die ganze Konfigurationsarbeit mehr als lästig, um ein Windoof 10 so hinzubekommen, dass es meinen Ansprüchen entspricht, dass es den Aufwand nicht Wert ist. Im Allgemeinen raubt mir so manchen Saftware (jaa wirklich Saft-Ware) so viel Zeit, dass ich das auch nicht brauche. Und bis zur nächsten Ausgabe freue ich mich besonders auf den Soundcheck der Onboard-Lösungen, die ja teilweise schon mit günstigeren Soundkarten mithalten können. Da bin ich auf Audio-Phils Meinung sehr gespannt.
Danke für die letzten 15 Jahre!
MfG
marvinj


----------



## econaut (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte nur kurz Feedback zu einem Artikel loswerden, ansonsten finde ich die Ausgabe gelungen 

Im Artikel über Lastwechsel bei Netzteilen wird über "neue" und "alte" Netzeile gesprochen, die den schnellen Lastwechseln aktueller Grafikkarten und Co  gerecht werden bzw. eben nicht.

Leider wird mir aus dem Artikel nicht klar, ab wann Netzteile als "neu" im Sinne des Artikels gelten. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, was die Meinung der Redaktion ist, ab wie viel Jahren es sinnvoll ist, ein Netzteil zu ersetzen.

Ich z.B. habe ein 4 Jahre altes be quiet! Straight Power E9, welches gruppenreguliert ist, so dass ich jetzt überlege, es sinnvoll ist mir ein neues mit DC-DC-Technik anzuschaffen. Der Artikel legt dies ja durchaus nahe.

Rechner ist ein 4770K OC mit 980 Ti OC und verbraucht unter Last ca. 360Watt, das Netzteil hat 580W.


----------



## marvinj (18. Oktober 2015)

econaut schrieb:


> Leider wird mir aus dem Artikel nicht klar, ab wann Netzteile als "neu" im Sinne des Artikels gelten. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, was die Meinung der Redaktion ist, ab wie viel Jahren es sinnvoll ist, ein Netzteil zu ersetzen.



Stimmt, dass hatte ich mich auch gefragt. Höchstwahrscheinlcih sind Netzteile gemeint, die vor Sandy-Bridge auf den Markt kamen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Oktober 2015)

Ohne darauf jetzt die Antwort im Sinne des Artikels geben zu können: Als Haswell auf den Markt kam, gab es auch einige Verwirrung um geeignete Netzteile, weil Intel in der neuen Spec wesentlich flottere Umschaltzeit forderte. Viele Netzteile erhielten darauf hin noch im Nachhinein einen „Haswell-Ready“-Sticker. Möglichweise geht es auch um diesen „Generationswechsel“.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass man sich hier auf eine scharfe Grenze festlegen kann. Es gab auch vor 10 Jahren schon Netzteile mit angemessenem 12-V-Schwerpunkt, aber es gibt auch heute noch gruppenregulierte Modelle, die mangels Flexibilität nur für wenige Systemkonfigurationen angemessen sind. Genauso wie bei der Lebensdauer, die stark von der individuellen Nutzung abhängt, unterscheiden sich Einzelfälle stark voneinander.


----------



## drebbin (19. Oktober 2015)

Coole Ausgabe - die Videos sind sehr toll geworden.
Allerdings hat es eine Folgeerscheinung verursacht: Ich will nun auch so einen Pleo-saurus haben 

Der Schnitt als Thilo seine Mitarbeiter mit seiner Nikon festhält finde ich besonders geil


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geehrte Redakteure ich hattet versprochen einen Test der EVGA GTX980Ti "Classified" nachzureichen da ein Sample damals zu spät bei euch eintraf.

Wenn ich nicht total Blind bin habe ich auch in der Ausgabe 11/2015 keinen solchen Test gesehen.

Was ist denn damit? Bringt ihr den noch oder ist die Karte inzwischen uninteressant geworden? Also ich meine jetzt das der Releasetermin zu weit zurück liegt.


----------



## wolflux (20. Oktober 2015)

Diesmal eine SUPER Ausgabe.

Ja, möchte ich auch haben. einen Classified (extrem)  test. 

@Raff müsste es doch in den Fingern jucken.

Endlich mal etwas für Nerds, wir kommen manchmal etwas zu kurz, finde ich.

Classified  980Ti  Test mit und ohne Wakü wäre nartürlich  am coolsten. Was ist das max einer solchen Karte mit dem Original-Bios und wieviel geht mit einem Voltmod ohne der Karte zu Schaden . Halt genau so wie bei der Titanix☺
aumen:
Viele Grüße 
wolflux


----------



## orca113 (20. Oktober 2015)

Wolflux und ich sind nicht die einzigen die einen Test dieser Karte wollen.

Ansonsten zur Ausgabe 11/2015 kann ich sagen das ich sie wie gewohnt recht gut fand.

Aber dennoch hätte ich gern was zum Test der Classy gewusst


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Ich muss leider mal meckern auch wenn Ihr als Redaktion der falsche Ansprechpartner seid. Aber heute ist der 20. Oktober und ich habe die aktuelle Ausgabe immer noch nicht.
Habe schon mehrmals den Kundenservice angeschrieben, aber nichts. Es fühlt sich dort wohl keiner genötigt mal zu antworten. Das ein Heft mal in den Postbergen verschütt geht oder vergessen wird, alles OK, aber das man nicht mal 'ne Antwort erhält finde ich ziemlich...mäßig.

Könnt ihr denen ja mal bitte um die Ohren hauen. Danke....(so, mußte mal raus )

Grüße Caduzzz


----------



## XYBey (21. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt muss ich noch was loswerden!

Ich finde es gut, dass ihr noch DVD's mit Spielen herausbringt. Ihr gehört damit zu den Urgesteinen, Fossilien und Dinosauriern, ist aber für mich ein Kaufgrund. Dadurch wird das Interesse an Spielen geweckt, die ich sonst nicht kenne, so kommt man an alte klassiker, oder anderen must haves.
Weiter so!


----------



## DOcean (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab gerade den Artikel über die Rechnerarchitektur gelesen bzw. bin noch nicht durch, aber in dem Kasten zu den Binärzahlen:

Dort werden negative Zahlen als https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einerkomplement erklärt, so rechnet aber leider fast kein Rechner die rechnen fast alle im https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zweierkomplement daher ist die Erklärung zwar nicht falsch aber voll am Thema vorbei.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Redakteur beide Varianten kennt, wieso dann die nicht passende erklären? Und wieso wird nicht erwähnt das man das Einerkomplement nennt?


----------



## mattinator (18. November 2015)

Leider hatte ich Eure Jubiläums-Ausgabe im Laden verpasst, habe sie mir dann aber noch online nachbestellt. Ich bin noch nicht ganz durch, muss aber jetzt schon ein Kompliment loswerden. Ist Euch wirklich gelungen, bisher fand ich die Artikel "Das ist des Prozessors Kern" und "Grafikkarten vermessen" am besten. Im Artikel zur CPU ist es Euch nach meiner Meinung sehr gut gelungen, Grundprinzipien der Funktion allgemeinverständlich darzustellen, beim "Vermessen der Grafikkarten" hat mich die verwendete Technik und die sehr gute Herleitung der Konsequenzen der geänderten Anforderungen der PC-Komponenten an die Netzteile begeistert. Danke und weiter so.


----------

